# Can you smoke weed with DP?



## violet.dragonfly (Dec 30, 2009)

basically that's all i'm asking. i think that mine started when i had too much one time with my boyfriend and i was freaking out, and then the next day everything got all like, unreal,, and i didn't know till recently what it was. it's not bad all the time. i have a sense of reality a lot but when i get stressed i get the unreal feeling like when you look at your hands and they look all strange. and sometimes my boyfriend seems so unfamiliar even tho we're so close. but it's not aaallwaayyss like that. and i'm fixing it. i just have to have a positive outlook and not think about it is what i think. so i'm just asking, can i smoke weed or would it actually make it worse?? what if it's a little bit?? and is it possible that it can make you schizo cause i don't believe it. thanks)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

It doesn't sound like you have it chronically. Pun intended...

In my case weed makes DP 100 times worse every time. So I've been sober over 3 years now. But for some people it helps them. So it isn't yes it is or no it is not. My advice is don't smoke at all. But if you really want to just use in moderation. You wouldn't want to know what is meant by "Chronic DPD".


----------



## violet.dragonfly (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks ya i just don't want to ruin myself. do you think yours is all in your head?


----------



## violet.dragonfly (Dec 30, 2009)

wait, but if you have it chronically, isnt it just from stress or anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

You're Welcome,

No, I don't think it is all in my head. I liken it with having a broken arm, except in my psyche. And there is no doctors around who can fix a broken mind, like they can do with broken arms, just a quick surgery. Good question though, you are asking if it just is because of a repeating cycle of anxiety? I think that's the effect/symptom but not the cause, so no, I think my mind is somehow out of place, broken. Right now I'm studying Buddhism hoping for a cure. Actually when I first got DP I started looking into Taoism and then Zen Buddhism, and other religions after. I was completely Atheist before DP. I digress, ummm, DPD is real, and not something we are doing to ourselves. Even though much of recovery has to do with not obsessing over it, they say. It's like shifting your mind off the railroad tracks. The wheels are spinning but we are going nowhere, every thing is a mess.

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Misia (Nov 1, 2009)

You can try, just next time take one hit and stop. See how you feel. I smoked too much at once as well, and got derealization. Derealization doesn't harm your mind, it's a defense-mechanism against stress that will stick around if you're an anxious freak. Which we all are. Keep up the positive outlook, that's how you get better! And yes marijuana can worsen or bring up any mental disorder, including schizophrenia. But unless you have a family history of it, no you will not get schizophrenia.











ThoughtOnFire said:


> You're Welcome,
> 
> No, I don't think it is all in my head. I liken it with having a broken arm, except in my psyche. And there is no doctors around who can fix a broken mind, like they can do with broken arms, just a quick surgery. Good question though, you are asking if it just is because of a repeating cycle of anxiety? I think that's the effect/symptom but not the cause, so no, I think my mind is somehow out of place, broken. Right now I'm studying Buddhism hoping for a cure. Actually when I first got DP I started looking into Taoism and then Zen Buddhism, and other religions after. I was completely Atheist before DP. I digress, ummm, DPD is real, and not something we are doing to ourselves. Even though much of recovery has to do with not obsessing over it, they say. It's like shifting your mind off the railroad tracks. The wheels are spinning but we are going nowhere, every thing is a mess.
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw.


You *don't* have a broken mind. You're simply anxious and you are experiencing a stress-coping mechanism. That is what causes the feeling of dp. IT'S ALL IN YOUR HEAD. Change your terrible attitude and depersonalization will dissappear.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

violet.dragonfly said:


> basically that's all i'm asking. i think that mine started when i had too much one time with my boyfriend and i was freaking out, and then the next day everything got all like, unreal,, and i didn't know till recently what it was. it's not bad all the time. i have a sense of reality a lot but when i get stressed i get the unreal feeling like when you look at your hands and they look all strange. and sometimes my boyfriend seems so unfamiliar even tho we're so close. but it's not aaallwaayyss like that. and i'm fixing it. i just have to have a positive outlook and not think about it is what i think. so i'm just asking, can i smoke weed or would it actually make it worse?? what if it's a little bit?? and is it possible that it can make you schizo cause i don't believe it. thanks)


Hey.

As a kid I remmember having these little episodes of what I now know to be dp, (like as early as the age of 6, even tho I was raised in a good house with minimum stress..) and I would look at my arms in like 3d person and feel foreign in my own skull, but I never knew what that was so I thought it was normal, like maybe I was thinking too hard or something? But since the age of 13 up until a year and a half ago I've been smoking weed religously with no negative effects, except for dp episodes sometimes when I was very high. My dp/dr was brought out by shrooms (on the third time that I tripped) and I have had a somewhat bad case of it ever since, and even now I smoke weed occassionaly, which only makes my dp a little worse over the following week.

The reason I told about my childhood is because i'm guessing that your mindset is not to different than mine before I got dp badly, and I smoked twice a day almost every day.. I think youd be ok personally, but make sure to stay away from hallucinagens or laced pot. And it wouldn't be a bad idea to take it slow and see how the first few hits effect you.


----------

